# dwóch dziewczyn / dwie dziewczyny (partykuła czy przyimek)



## Angstschreeuw

Który jest poprawny:
1. Zginęło około dwóch dziewczyn.
2. Zginęły około dwie dziewczyny.
Czy ktoś może mi wyjaśnić, kiedy 'około' jest partykułą czy przyimkiem?

Dziękuję z góry.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Przede wszystkim należy wyjaśnić, że użycie „około” (approximately) razem z liczbą dwa jest mało prawdopodobne, jako że brzmi nielogicznie. W tym wypadku należało by użyć „prawdopodobnie” (probably) or „chyba” (may be).

Zdanie powinno więc brzmieć „Zginęły prawdopodobnie/chyba dwie dziewczyny”.

Przy większej liczbie można już użyć słowa _około_: „Zginęło około czterdziestu dziewczyn”.

Przy liczebnikach od 2 do 4 używa się dla rodzaju żeńskiego i męskiego nieosobowego oraz nijakiego  mianownika: dwie/trzy/cztery dziewczyny/kobiety, dwa/trzy/cztery domy/okna. Dla męskiego osobowego sprawa jest bardziej skomplikowana. Tutaj nie używa się zwykłej formy liczebnika tylko albo mianownika z osobną formą liczebnika od 2 do 4 (dwaj, trzej, czterej  chłopcy), albo formy liczebnika w dopełniaczu razem z rzeczownikiem w dopełniaczu (dwóch, trzech, czterech chłopców) dokładnie tak jak z liczebnikami powyżej (dziesięciu ludzi).


----------



## jasio

Angstschreeuw said:


> 1. Zginęło około dwóch dziewczyn.


Formalnie poprawne jest to, ale - jak zauważył Ben Jamin - jest bez sensu.

Wprawdzie to nie jest kwestia językowa lecz raczej z dziedziny nauk ścisłych, ale istnieje reguła, zgodnie z którą niepewność wartości powinna się mieścić w zakresie połowy jednostki najmniej znaczącej cyfry. Czyli jeżeli podajesz "dwie dziewczyny", "22 dziewczyny" czy "222 dziewczyny", to oznacza, że jesteś pewien wyniku z dokładnością do +- połowy osoby. Ponieważ człowiek jest niepodzielny, oznacza to, że podajesz dokładną liczbę, której jesteś pewien. Natomiast jeżeli jesteś pewien liczby z dokładnością do kilku osób powinieneś zaokrąglić do pełnych dziesiątek (około dwudziestu dziewczyn, ponad dwadzieścia dziewczyn, dwadzieścia kilka dziewczyn).

Wracając do spraw językowych, jeżeli masz na myśli 2-3 dziewczyny, można powiedzieć "zginęło parę dziewczyn", albo lepiej "zginęły dwie lub trzy dziewczyny". Choć nie jestem do końca pewien, czy masz na myśli "died" czy "are missing" ("zginęły" = "died", "are missing" = "zaginęły"), osobiście  brak precyzji w takich sytuacjach ("parę", "kilka") przy małych liczbach odbieram jako przejaw braku szacunku dla powagi sytuacji - ale, oczywiście, kontekst jest królem. Z drugiej strony, "zginęło kilkadziesiąt osób" jest ok., bo nie skupiasz się na wyliczaniu ofiar tylko na ogromie tragedii.

BTW - zaproponowane przez Ben Jamina "zginęły prawdopodobnie dwie dziewczyny" też jest ok, choć brzmi dość formalnie. Natomiast "chyba" jest raczej kolokwialne - można tak powiedzieć, ale raczej bym tak nie napisał.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> BTW - zaproponowane przez Ben Jamina "zginęły prawdopodobnie dwie dziewczyny" też jest ok, choć brzmi dość formalnie. Natomiast "chyba" jest raczej kolokwialne - można tak powiedzieć, ale raczej bym tak nie napisał.



Dałem dwa słowa do wyboru, jedno formalne/literackie, drugie potoczne ("kolokwialne").
Jednak pisząc nieformalny list do dobrego znajomego nie miałbym oporów aby użyć "chyba".


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Jednak pisząc nieformalny list do dobrego znajomego nie miałbym oporów aby użyć "chyba".


A kto pisze listy w dzisiejszych czasach? ;-)

Ale masz rację, pisząc w rejestrze nieformalnym (email, sms), też nie miałbym oporów, bo są to formy bardziej zbliżone do mowy potocznej niż do języka formalnego. Natomiast w oficjalnym piśmie czy komunikacie - nie.


----------



## tewlwolow

To wygląda raczej na kontekst dziennikarski, niż stricte kolokwialny lub literacki, więc chyba lepsza byłaby jakaś elipsa.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> A kto pisze listy w dzisiejszych czasach? ;-)


Czy list to tylko to co na papierze?
Ja piszę nadal listy na papierze i wysyłam pocztą. Poza tym piszę listy elektroniczne, z zachowaniem wszystkich reguł epistolografii.


----------

